# City Skylines



## Aglet (Oct 5, 2012)

Shot these in some nicely transforming lighting conditions before and after sunset.
The vivid sunset colors, reflected on the windows of office towers in 0622, were not even visible from my shooting location. A string of migrating geese can be seen near the top, above the tall white building.

I hadn't actually intended to get something out of this shoot, was just testing an old 400mm prime lens that was dropped and has some fungus issues. The lens has its flaws, but they're workable and decent results can be had with some work in post.

Got some interesting looking city skyline shots?
or other shots that turned out well even when you didn't intend to "commit photography?"

Pile them on.


----------



## macrodust (Oct 5, 2012)

Was having dinner at a restaurant nearby and had the camera with me. As I came out it was already dark and the lights on the other side of the river were not hidden behind smog for a change. Shot handheld with a 17-40 f/4L (so not really ideal conditions), but after straightening it up in LR it came out OK I think.


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Oct 5, 2012)

Sept 11th, 2012


----------



## tomscott (Oct 5, 2012)

Millennium Eye, London by tom_scott88, on Flickr




London Bus, Big Ben, Westminster Bridge by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Millennium Eye London by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## Aglet (Oct 6, 2012)

tomscott said:


> London Bus, Big Ben, Westminster Bridge by tom_scott88, on Flickr



Cool shot that.
I usually opt for rear-curtain sync for shots like this but this one really gives the lights a sort of solid look projecting in front of the bus!


----------



## balaji (Oct 14, 2012)

Atlanta Night Skyline


----------



## StephenC (Oct 14, 2012)

Hong Kong - I know it has been done a thousand times but it is a spectacular skyline





And another famous one


----------



## angox (Oct 14, 2012)

Some city scenes from Singapore...


----------



## shutterwideshut (Nov 27, 2012)

Singapore Skyline Shots:


----------



## balaji (Nov 27, 2012)

Atlanta Skyline


----------



## Area256 (Nov 27, 2012)

Polson Pier is a great place for Toronto Skyline pictures.




Skyfall by Area256, on Flickr




Day 143: Toronto Skyline by Area256, on Flickr


----------



## R1-7D (Dec 9, 2012)

Calgary Alberta, Canada skyline




IMG_2848 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




IMG_7660 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




IMG_7543 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




IMG_2512 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------

